

Amazon Echo Is a $199 Connected Speaker Packing an Always-On Assistant - secfirstmd
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/06/amazon-echo/

======
vdnkh
>2.5" woofer >Deep Bass Response

I doubt that. I'd honestly just prefer a solid midrange speaker rather than a
struggling subwoofer.

------
philip1209
Wow, the embedded video highlights what a big difference a quality design
agency can make. Amazon needs some advertising help.

------
secfirstmd
The privacy aspect of this makes me shudder...Now the NSA and GCHQ openly have
an always on mic in your home*

*As opposed to the secret one which they can turn on in your pocket if they want

~~~
freehunter
The other thread on this is completely dominated by privacy talk. Can we have
one thread that talks about the tech instead?

